# Who would have thought....



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

Having grown up close to the canal, and serving my time with Manchester Liners, I never would have thought this was possible(EEK) 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7601360.stm

Steve F.


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

A fine effort, applause all round. It'll be no mean feat when he completes it.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I hope for his sake the water quality has improved (a lot) since I went up there in the late 1970's It was stained brick red somewhere (Partington ?) if I remember rightly.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Commendable, not just the swim but an indication on how the MSC authorities and Industry that operate on the canal have managed to clean up a virtual “sewer” into an almost pleasant surrounding, all be it if achieved by enforcement. 

I have a nice story about the Canal Pilots (I’m sure there are many)

On the port hand inbound at Warrington there is the football ground of Warrington AFC who play in the “Unibond League North” this ground sits less that 30 mts from the canal bank. As is the norm night fixtures are played here but to the scourge of Masters and Pilots transiting the canal in either direction in the dark between 19:30 and 22:00 when a game under floodlights is being played, the strong bright lights shine direct into the eyes of the ships bridge team, not dissimilar to full beam car headlight to motorists.
For those who do not know the canal and to loose night vision in such a narrow “canal passage” is frightening, not to mention the serioues consequences, however because of understandable complaints from the Pilots MSC authorities sent a letter to the football club pointing out the dangers of the flood lights and asked the club if consideration could be given on how to over come the problem of “blinding” mariners passing the ground while the stadium was in use during the hours of darkness.

Warrington AFC committee must have thought long and hard about this correspondence from the canal people and the supposed consequences involved because the reply showed due diligence and concern by enclosing to MSC the clubs “Fixture List”


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

A similar thing happened at Flixton FC when they put up floodlights a few years ago, as their ground is situated on the south bank between Irlam and Barton locks.

Steve F.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

andysk said:


> I hope for his sake the water quality has improved (a lot) since I went up there in the late 1970's It was stained brick red somewhere (Partington ?) if I remember rightly.


The water quality didn't appear to look any better by the mid 1980's but I understand a lot has happened since then to clean it up. Good luck to him, hope he completes the swim and doesn't catch anything nasty - floating or otherwise :sweat:


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, he made it...

http://www.newchildrenshospitalappeal.org.uk/news/default_item.php?id=66


----------

